# Punderson Trout



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Odnr website says week of April 9th for stocking. My guess is they aren't having the derby for kids or saying a day about the release of the fish because of covid-19. May have to try this weekend at some point and see if they released them.


----------



## kgoutdoors16 (Jan 23, 2021)

I was confused as well. I was up at Punderson on Tuesday and there was no people fishing, so I assume the trout weren’t stocked. 
I can usually tell when the trout are stocked by the hoards of anglers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

kgoutdoors16 said:


> I was confused as well. I was up at Punderson on Tuesday and there was no people fishing, so I assume the trout weren’t stocked.
> I can usually tell when the trout are stocked by the hoards of anglers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


went thursday morning just to look and nothing


----------



## Burley (Aug 11, 2020)

The trout have been stocked. Shore bite is slow. Better from a boat.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Is there any shore area better than others?


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

caseyroo said:


> Is there any shore area better than others?


I heard because of the China virus it was delayed and might not even happen

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Has the lake been stocked or not?


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

dugworm said:


> Has the lake been stocked or not?


My guess is it's not gonna happen. Thank you Mike Dewine.


----------



## walleyewonder (Mar 26, 2006)

The trout have been stocked in Punderson. Was there today and caught four.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

walleyewonder said:


> The trout have been stocked in Punderson. Was there today and caught four.


Theres always a few in there from previous stockings, but I am pretty sure not this yr.. China virus has em all scared and worried. I would look at some of the other locations. Just an FYI


----------



## Burley (Aug 11, 2020)

saw multiple limits yesterday. trolling with small spinners.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

If that's the case it's logical they were stocked. Have fun everyone and tight Lines.


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

I was at shadow last weekend
Only.got 1. I always use maggots and powerbait and usually the stocked trout love those.

These seem to like stuff like rooster tails and what the person mentioned above trolling/spinners. If you guy may want to cast for them .


----------



## JayW (Apr 12, 2015)

Trout were stocked earlier last week. They’re scattered all over. Thank you ODNR!


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

not asking for a honey hole, but what area would one target from shore? Just trying to eliminate some unproductive areas


----------



## JayW (Apr 12, 2015)

caseyroo said:


> not asking for a honey hole, but what area would one target from shore? Just trying to eliminate some unproductive areas


The trout tend to move around quite a bit most days so there isn’t really a shore honey hole. There are only so many shore spots, and I’ve caught trout at all of them at one point or another, except for the marina which is pure 100% algae slop.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

JayW said:


> The trout tend to move around quite a bit most days so there isn’t really a shore honey hole. There are only so many shore spots, and I’ve caught trout at all of them at one point or another, except for the marina which is pure 100% algae slop.


Thanks, was thinking fishing the area behind the manor along the dock


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

caseyroo said:


> Thanks, was thinking fishing the area behind the manor along the dock


If you don't have a boat don't even waste your time. There's almost no shore fishing anywhere. It's extremely chop fishing I would go elsewhere

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayW (Apr 12, 2015)

caseyroo said:


> Thanks, was thinking fishing the area behind the manor along the dock


I’ve done all right there before, as I have at all the other piers. You definitely DONT need a boat to catch fish at Punderson...just slip floats and a longish rod and some patience. Having a boat or kayak certainly helps avoid the crowd, but there are catchable fish from all shore access points. Don’t listen to the negative people trying to lie to scare people away (like it’s gonna work, one of the most popular campgrounds in the state).


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

JayW said:


> I’ve done all right there before, as I have at all the other piers. You definitely DONT need a boat to catch fish at Punderson...just slip floats and a longish rod and some patience. Having a boat or kayak certainly helps avoid the crowd, but there are catchable fish from all shore access points. Don’t listen to the negative people trying to lie to scare people away (like it’s gonna work, one of the most popular campgrounds in the state).


Exactly right on.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Fished Punderson yesterday, nothing. And it was a zoo! Did not see 1 fish caught and the rangers were out checking everyone. Algae everywhere, could not cast over it from shore. Definitly need a boat and then you have to fight the crowds. Waste of time. Even mosquito has no room on the causeway and its full of trash.


----------



## JayW (Apr 12, 2015)

Wow...🙄It’s always a zoo when they stock. Always. It’s always full of algae and floating weeds. They’re trout, they turn on and off, especially in the heat, and they’re constantly on the move for the first two weeks or so. Then we had a massive cold front and 30mph wind. The surface temp was in the 60s when I was there and nothing happened until the rain cooled things off.


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

crestliner TS said:


> Fished Punderson yesterday, nothing. And it was a zoo! Did not see 1 fish caught and the rangers were out checking everyone. Algae everywhere, could not cast over it from shore. Definitly need a boat and then you have to fight the crowds. Waste of time. Even mosquito has no room on the causeway and its full of trash.


really?


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

Haven't fished for trout there for a long time but the "chute" between the smaller basin and the big basin always seemed to have trout wandering in pods and small schools. Seems I've seen them caught from just about every platform on the lake as well. Stocked trout that I've fished for always seemed to react to a lot of surface commotion and splashing. get out and give it a go!


----------



## JayW (Apr 12, 2015)

lunder said:


> Haven't fished for trout there for a long time but the "chute" between the smaller basin and the big basin always seemed to have trout wandering in pods and small schools. Seems I've seen them caught from just about every platform on the lake as well. Stocked trout that I've fished for always seemed to react to a lot of surface commotion and splashing. get out and give it a go!


We got two limits Wednesday, caught all over the lake from the 44 bank all the way to the marina exit. They roam constantly until the water warms up, but the saddle areas between basins are always good places to start looking. The “chute” you mentioned always holds fish of all species. 
A few trout were a bit larger than previous years. Not trophy quality by any means, but a touch larger.


----------



## JayW (Apr 12, 2015)

On FIRE today. They’re everywhere, shore guys should have no problem getting some bites. Fish slow presentations.


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

Had leftover red worms and maggots so went today. Got 3 off boardwalk. For sure if u go and target them u should get some bites.


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Auburn drive thru has minnows !


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

He said he was getting them thank god driving to marks bait was a pain


----------

